# Skin problem bottle calf



## ferret13sj (Feb 2, 2014)

I got a heifer 3 days ago at the auction. They said she was about a week old and they hadn't been able to get her to nurse a bottle (guess her mom died or was otherwise unavailable) so they'd been tubing her. By that evening I had her on the bottle, just takes patience and a special touch I guess ::shrug:: She did seem sore in her throat and very timid about anything around her mouth, but I let her figure it out at her own pace and now she looks forward to feeding time.

So my boyfriend decided to dump diesel fuel on the glue from the sale barn tag to help loosen it. I wasn't thrilled but he said it wouldn't hurt her. I got tired of always smelling like diesel every time I touched her, so tonight I went to use some Goop to clean her up. I had touched her on her back previously with no sign of tenderness, but tonight as soon as I rubbed my goop covered hands over her back (kidney area) she nearly collapsed. I found on the left side that her hair felt really clumpy and she was very sore in this area (tag was on other side but he poured the diesel on her while she was laying down, so it ended up all across her kidney area both sides). I got a light and looked closer. When gently moving the clumped hair, I could see raw splits in her skin between the clumps. Not bleeding but close. 

Now I don't know what to do, if the diesel caused this. She is pink skinned and seems sensitive to sunlight. Think previous owners kept her in a barn because her first day home she laid in the sun and her nose got sunburned, bright red. She's been coming along so well with sucking the bottle and getting more active, so this skin issue has me upset. I'm not sure what to do. It hurts her very badly if I touch the area at all. 

I'm thinking I should take her to the vet and let him shave the area and make sure it's completely clean and uninfected, under anesthesia if needed to cause her less pain. Or does anybody have suggestions for what I can do at home? We don't have hot water at the farm, only cold hydrants. I can haul some hot water in buckets...maybe dawn dish soap to wash off and would aloe Vera be helpful? Help! This poor baby has been through enough with the forced tubing, when all she needed was a little patience. I feel so bad for her!


----------



## ferret13sj (Feb 2, 2014)

Here she is, so you can see her color...pink skinned


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

What you are describing as sunburn is probably dehydration from not getting enough fluids.
Cracked and dry nose is a sign of that more than anything.

If you are worried about her skin you could wash that diesel off with a gentle soap and warm water. Dawn would work or maybe a gentle shampoo. 
Whatever you have and rinse it off really well. 
It will take some heated water to cut the grease. 

Some of the hair might come off too, but that would happen anyhow not because of your washing her.
The vet would do the same thing there. 

How are the calf's poops?
It sounds like her appetite is good.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Okay then, no answer tonight. 
I will check back tomorrow. 
Good luck with this calf.
I do encourage you not to get super attached to her just yet.
This is going to be a real project.


----------



## ferret13sj (Feb 2, 2014)

Her poops now are pretty runny since I got her on the bottle. The first day it was semi solid, before I got her to take much from the bottle....that was from the tubing I assume. She only took a pint for the first feeding and second feeding, left half the milk in the bottle when she decided she was done. After that she's been wanting more than I give her which was 2-3 pints. Since her poop got runny, I've kept her at the 3 pints plus an egg the last couple feedings. She's definitely picked up, got more interested in life, so I'm not too concerned about the runny poop, probably just transition from tubing to actual nursing. Also checked temp and it was 100.7 today so think that's all good. Took her by vet on way home from from the auction Thursday and he gave her b complex, multi min, and a dose of excede. I think I've done all the right things. It's the clumpy hair and painful split skin that's worrying me now. Probably not a serious issue, but I want her to be comfortable after her rough start!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Sounds like you are on the right path. 

Best of luck.


----------



## ferret13sj (Feb 2, 2014)

As far as dehydration, I think she's well hydrated. Her eyelashes stick out straighter than when I got her (I've read the lashes will drop from dehydration due to the eyes sinking into the head). Her nose was also fine before, just pink skin, but turned red after laying in the sun all afternoon....she definitely acted like that sun felt good, which is why I think they had her shut up in a barn. Every bottle calf I've ever had did end up with their nose peeling once, then nice moist skin underneath. Hers may just be more obvious because it's pink. Anyway, her nose doesn't worry me. Just the clumpy hair and sore skin on her back. It will be in the 70s tomorrow so I'll take a bucket of warm water and some dawn and try to at least get her clean/de clumped so I can get a better look. Again, what if anything should I apply to her skin after cleaning? Will Aloe work? Corona? Hydrocortisone? Some kind of burn ointment?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I wouldn't put anything greasy on it. Just let it air out for the first day.


----------



## ferret13sj (Feb 2, 2014)

Got her washed off today and it looks like it may be a fungal issue rather than burn, unless the 2 would look similar. BF used the metal curry comb (ouch) and left scratches in her skin where the hair is thin, with light pressure. Seems very tender in this area. Again I wonder if she was kept inside and hasn't gotten enough sunlight. It's only on her back over the kidneys, just in front of her pelvis. Can't find any other clumpy or sore spots elsewhere. Anyway, after washing her off we rubbed iodine into the area. Not sure if that was good idea but BF suggested it would help disinfect and dry it up. I will get an anti fungal spray if you think that's what is needed instead, or is there something I should give her orally? She seems perfectly happy as long as you don't run your hand across her back


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It is really impossible to advise you w/o seeing the sore area and knowing the whole story.

Were it me, I would give this calf a day to dry out and keep an eye on her.
Your vet is going to be the best resource, obviously.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Ferret, any chance fly season started in your location?


----------



## ferret13sj (Feb 2, 2014)

Just to update, the vet said it probably was from the diesel fuel. He said washing it off was good and to just keep an eye on it, put neosporin on the raw spots as hair comes off (he said she'd probably loose most of it). Also suggested hydrotherapy but we don't have any hot water at farm and it's been too cold to soak her in cold water! At this point it's better, not so tender, when I scratch or brush on it she acts like it feels good, so I think it's at that itchy healing stage. Only a couple spots where the hair has come out but I haven't been real aggressive. Waiting for another warm day so I can wash it again, get all that iodine off since it feels gummy and dirty, maybe that will loosen the rest of the dried skin. Now I'll be posting a problem with another calf.....lol


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am glad to hear that your calf is feeling better. 
Thanks for updating us.


----------



## ferret13sj (Feb 2, 2014)

I know most people just leave the threads hanging, so I came back to update, LOL. Will post again after her bath!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

keep the BF away from the cows?


----------



## ferret13sj (Feb 2, 2014)

Forcast said:


> keep the BF away from the cows?


The cows are his, but yes I've said several times that he needs to leave my calves alone....except when I ask him to give a specific shot....I hate giving shots :heh:


----------



## ferret13sj (Feb 2, 2014)

Just wanted to share this cute picture. Was sitting in the straw with both calves laying down, scratching Clementine (the one with the skin issue). Soon as I scooted over and started paying attention to the newer arrival, miss Clementine got up and stood over her, demanding my attention goes to her only LOL.


----------



## carbon (Jun 16, 2013)

Miss. Clementine sure looks like a Mr. Clementine in that pic.


----------



## ferret13sj (Feb 2, 2014)

carbon said:


> Miss. Clementine sure looks like a Mr. Clementine in that pic.


She's got some brahma in her I think, hence the extra skin and big ears 
She is definitely a Miss!


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

the diesel fuel was a bad idea but the iodine was a good one. iodine based horse shampoo is what i use for any thing on the skin that looks fungal with cows


----------

